# Yohimbine before fasted cardio BULKING



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm bulking slowly trying not to put too much fat on like my last bulk i got a bit chubby

This time around I'm doing fasted cardio in the morning 3x a week at least

Would yohimbine pre-cardio help to burn fat / keep it off?


----------



## Mountain of Muscle (Jun 22, 2016)

drwae said:


> I'm bulking slowly trying not to put too much fat on like my last bulk i got a bit chubby
> 
> This time around I'm doing fasted cardio in the morning 3x a week at least
> 
> Would yohimbine pre-cardio help to burn fat / keep it off?


 Only if you were in a calorie deficit.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Yohimbine is best used to rid the very last bit of stomach fat, I don't even bother until I'm sub 10% and I've used it in my last 2 cuts.

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/yohimbine-hcl-and-stubborn-fatfat-loss/


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

drwae said:


> I'm bulking slowly trying not to put too much fat on like my last bulk i got a bit chubby
> 
> This time around I'm doing fasted cardio in the morning 3x a week at least
> 
> Would yohimbine pre-cardio help to burn fat / keep it off?


 In deficit yes, bulking no


----------

